# Best Book for training



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

Greetings all!

Ms. Xena had a great check up today at the vet; but he said he wouldn't send her to training until next month after last round of shots. Okay so between now and then I am committed to start heavily training her to sit, come and at least not jump up on people. I have tried to watch videos but it's not working for me. I need a good book to read with step by step instructions. She is still wanting to bite my clothes but tonight I stood completely still and she got bored and find something else to do. Holding her muzzle, and even biting her (my niece did that not me) hasn't worked. I'm old school so I need a book lol. Thank you.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would recommend The Art of Raising a Puppy by the Monks of New Skete and all the books by Turid Rugaas.

These older threads have some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67444-best-german-shepherd-training-book.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-best-training-books-future-puppy-owner.html

And this older threads discusses what books to avoid:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/216970-puppy-training-book-rant.html


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

I second the Art of Raising a Puppy. Great book. 

Also check out: 
- How to be your dogs best friend 
- The other end of the leash

There’s also some good books on clicker training (I liked the Karen Pryor one). We also read a couple on military working dogs which I found interesting (listened to them on audible)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not suggest The Art of Raising a Puppy for basic training. It focuses on raising a litter from whelping until they go home. Also, monastery life is not something most of us can provide. How To Be Your Dog's Best Friend might be better for training. I have it, I am not sure if it is one of the better books. Again, they are a little old school. 

I suggest you read a few different trainer/behaviorists books to give you a general impression, and then make up your mind on what will work best for you and your dog. Having a trainer/dog training classes will help has well, as they can see how you are doing with your dog, and what your dog is like and make good suggestions of what might work best for you.

Raising puppies should be fun. Training puppies should be fun. Everyone has different goals for their puppy as an adult. There is a book, Outwitting Dogs that I liked.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

What videos have you watched? The issue may be the video, not everyone is good at explaining the little things that can make a big difference. 

This may be a good video for you to start with. I've heard it covers a lot of the basics and is a good starter video for new owners/trainers.
Raising Your Puppy with Michael Ellis

For books umm a lot depends on your training method. 

Control Unleashed The Puppy Program by Leslie McDevitt covers all the basic behaviors and contains a lot of information.


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

When I was first learning to train a puppy, I enjoyed "The Power of Positive Dog Training" by Pat Miller. It's a very simple, straightforward explanation of operant conditioning/marker training with easy to follow explanations on how to train your puppy basic commands. Great for beginners.
Good luck with your puppy!!


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

I've tried to watch a couple of Michael Ellis videos on YouTube and I fell asleep and I never found videos that address specific issues I'm having with Xena. But we are still working on it and having fun.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I started with the The Dog Vinci Code. It has some puppy training stuff in it. I used a number of things from It and months later I got to see It working. It got me going in the right direction trust, bonding and patience. It has not been possible to find 1 really good resource. This site has been one of the best.


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jan 12, 2021)

I recommend The Ultimate Dog Training Video Guide | Wolf Methodology, if you're still interested. Mind you that it's a collection of videos, but it might be better than a book for some people.


----------

